# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Amlioration du rendu du code

## yahiko

Bonjour,

Je me demandais s'il existait un moyen pour amliorer le rendu du code sur mon blog (et sur le forum en gnral).

J'aimerai par exemple masquer les numros de ligne.Aussi, je souhaiterais (via une option par exemple) afficher l'intgralit du code sans avoir  utiliser l'ascenseur.Enfin, je souhaiterais masquer le langage employ. En principe c'est implicite et au pire je peux le mentionner quand je commente le code.

Exemple :


```

```


 ::merci::

----------


## Auteur

bonsoir,




> 1-J'aimerai par exemple masquer les numros de ligne.


Tu peux copier le code dans un diteur de texte (le lien "slectionner tout" slectionne ton code sans les numros de ligne).



> 2- Aussi, je souhaiterais (via une option par exemple) afficher l'intgralit du code sans avoir  utiliser l'ascenseur.


tu as le lien "visualiser dans une fentre  part".

Ces deux liens sont visibles dans ton message en haut  droite de la zone du code, mais vue ton statut, je pense que tu le sais dj  ::aie::

----------


## yahiko

Non, je parle bien d'avoir un rendu par dfaut au premier coup d'oeil pour le lecteur sans avoir  cliquer.

Idalement, je souhaiterai un rendu du code pur comme on peut le voir sur Stack Overflow par exemple, ou beaucoup d'autres sites.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Mais, mme sur SO, lorsque le code est long, des scrollbars vont apparaitre.

----------


## yahiko

Certes, mais la limite actuelle sur DVP est bien trop faible  mon got : 13 lignes...

Si on pouvait avoir la main sur cette limite dans une option de balise, ou mme forcer l'affichage complet du code ce serait pratique.

Voici un autre blog tenu par un gars de chez Microsoft : http://www.hanselman.com/blog/Explor...SPNETCore.aspx
Le code s'intgre bien au texte (cadre discret, sans annotation autour) et on peut embrasser l'intgralit du code d'un seul regard ce qui  mon sens facilite la comprhension.

Ce n'est pas en plus quelque chose de rare. C'est mme le contraire. C'est pratiquement la norme de prsenter du code ainsi de nos jours.
J'espre ne pas tre le seul  voir les choses ainsi.

----------


## Anomaly

Je pense que ces remarques sont tout  fait valables. Je vais y rflchir.

----------


## yahiko

Bonjour,

Je me demandais si ventuellement une dcision avait t prise concernant l'amlioration du rendu du code.
Pour viter les rpercussions sur les posts existants, peut-tre serait-il envisageable de crer une nouvelle balise ([codenew] par exemple).

Au plaisir,

Yahiko

----------

